# Training videos



## Vito Anasto (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

Getting my new pup in about three more weeks and I'm looking to purchase a training video. I was considering the Leerburg video Building Drive and Focus with Bernhard Flinks or Obedience without Conflict by Ivan Babanov.

Any opinions on either or possibly any other recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Both are great. I would suggest that you get the Bernard Flinks video first and then when your bored with that get the Ivan CD's  

Julie


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Join a club you may not need or want videos.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Our club actually encourages new members to watch these videos. We have several members who loan them as well as lots of books that we share.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both are good. My first choice would be the two sets of the Balabanov tapes.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a bunch of the leerburg dvd's I love them but they can have conflicting information. It's nice to have them though I find you are still left with self critiquing which can be hard to do.


----------

